# Looking For Texas Machine Shop Recommendations



## Dihappy (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi there, has anyone used any engine builders in Texas they can recommend?

I'll ship to Virginia if i have to, but if theres a great builder in Texas id much rather do that.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Where in Texas? If you were in Houston, a shop in ElPaso would be further away than the one in Virginia.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

where in Texas? Can recommend several builders, very well versed in Pontiacs, as well as one up 75 in Oklahoma.


----------



## capbuster (Dec 14, 2012)

*I'm in Austin*

I see the OP never replied, but I have the same question.
I'm in Austin, had a conversation with Precision Engine here in town.
Otherwise, was thinking about sending mine to Jim Butler....


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...I'll ship to Virginia if i have to..."

Lots of guys on the PY forum swear by this guy, in AZ. Looks like he's about 900 miles from you. No, I've never used him. Just passing on info from his customers on another Pontiac site.

http://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5683739&postcount=14

PY Online Forums - View Profile: gtofreek

There are probably several good shops in TX. John & JB Clegg have had some quick Pontiacs. Whoever does their machine work would probably be a good choice. They are in Victoria, TX.

http://missiongarage.com/index.htm

https://www.facebook.com/john.clegg.16


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

> I'll ship to Virginia if i have to, but if theres a great builder in Texas id much rather do that.


FYI, if you're thinking of Central Virginia Machine Service forget it!:nonod: Do a search in this forum (the Goat Roper experience) and you'll find posts about how they really screwed up the engine builds and wouldn't stand behind their work.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Steve C who is on the PY Forum is in the Austin area and should be able to give a recommendation. Hope this helps,

PY Online Forums


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

capbuster said:


> I see the OP never replied, but I have the same question.
> I'm in Austin, had a conversation with Precision Engine here in town.
> Otherwise, was thinking about sending mine to Jim Butler....


Butler builds monster engines and is really not interested in stock or slightly modified builds.
Stay far away from CVMS or Bruce Fulper (Rock and Roll Engineering).
It really is a crapshoot, the really good guys in my area like Speed Donaldson and Sig Nelson are all gone now.
All I can suggest is find someone local and don't ship your engine.
Google is your friend but the builder that was great yesterday can be a nightmare today.
Builders of these old Poncho engines are a dying breed, good luck on your search.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

bigd said:


> "...i'll ship to virginia if i have to..."


Warning...Warning!
Danger Will Robinson!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a guy in Denton who has had a very good reputation on Pontiacs for a long time - 20-30 years. Wayne Calvert Precision Engines. I'm going to have him do a once-over on my 461 when I'm ready to get it going again.

Bear


----------



## capbuster (Dec 14, 2012)

*Thanks for the recommendation*

Thanks Bear, just sent them an email. I go that way all the time, we have a lakehouse up there and it would be convenient and nice to have some local knowledge when I retire at the lake.

Stroker crank in your 461? 30 over ? That's what I plan to do if the block is OK.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

capbuster said:


> ... Stroker crank in your 461? 30 over ? That's what I plan to do if the block is OK. ...


Yes sir, actually 0.035 over (4.155 bore, 4.250 stroke), running "long" (6.800) rods. The car ('69 GTO - the one in my avatar photo) has run 11.80's at the track. My son and I took it on the Power Tour last summer and had a rocker arm come apart going into Wichita that put shrapnel all down inside. It's apart over in my shop now, waiting for me to get back to it. Hopefully soon - I miss enjoying it. I'm going to take it up to Wayne's to have the bores checked and honed, cam bearings replaced, and a good throrough cleaning/checking over before I start building it back.

Bear


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

BearGFR said:


> There's a guy in Denton who has had a very good reputation on Pontiacs for a long time - 20-30 years. Wayne Calvert Precision Engines. I'm going to have him do a once-over on my 461 when I'm ready to get it going again.


living in west Plano area, this is great information to have. thanks for posting!


----------

